# Culburra Beach and Callala Bay



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Occy,

Know the area well. Parents retired to Culburra a few years ago.
Will actually be there for few days myself once i finish work christmas day.

The Shoalhaven/Crookhaven rivers are good for flathead, blackfish, bream and there still seem to be quite a few jew get caught. Unfortunately it sees alot of pressure form the pros these days (most of the surrounding water ways are rec only) so a bit of local knowledge goes a long way.

Outside there are also some good close in reefs and flathead drifts. Finding the flattys is easy enough, but getting the marks for the better reefs is like searching for lost treasure.

Rob.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good read Occy, and fishing with the rod in front sure does make for easy retrieval and just for keeping an eye on.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

Great place Culburra, that hole you got the crays, is that at the headland near the lighthouse (Crooks Haven headlands)?

Ive fish in and around there, the currents that come in and out of headlands going into Greenwell Point are quite strong when the wind is up.
The beaches are absolutely beautiful.

Jewies, tailor, bream all inside the river and those oyster racks near Greenwell Point look very fishy indeed. The flats during low tide also look very promising. Good to hear a report from down that way.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report mate,

I was born and bred at Shoalhaven heads but havent taken a yak there yet, Since the mouth closed many moons ago the Shoalhaven towards the beach end seems to be very slow but I did manage to spook some flathead and catch a monster eel last time I wet a line there... Best results lately have been under the Bridge just south of the plaza with some nice Bream hanging around the pipes, Just need a yak or a boat to get to them but apart from that this area of NSW rocks dude.

Get bored 7 mile beach produces some big Jews, massive salmon schools and a 45cm Bream my woman manage to pull on a 6ft rod with a pippi as bait, say hi to my Nanna if you see her!

Well done...


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I fish that area a lot Occy, after spending many summers there as a kid, plenty of different types of fishing & species.

Attached is photo of a jewie I got a little while ago (from a boat) going to give it a try from the yak in 07.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

> I could tell ya Kantong, but then I'de have to kill ya.
> There are just so many places to fish there I was in heaven.


hahaha maybe we can organise a trip down there sometime and I can woo u over with some beers and some local oysters ;P

mate well done again, I have already had plans to go down there.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

> I could tell ya Kantong, but then I'de have to kill ya.
> There are just so many places to fish there I was in heaven.


hahaha maybe we can organise a trip down there sometime and I can woo u over with some beers and some local oysters ;P

mate well done again, I have already had plans to go down there.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

top stuff Occy ..

pics are great :!: looks like a beautiful area

Planning to camp a couple of days around that area in Jan..

cant wait now !!


----------

